# Buy me out???



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2012)

*NEW BETTER OFFER*..Just wonder'n....any of you deep pocket types care to buy me out? Over $40k worth of bikes/parts for $32K (a 20% off deal)...*NOW $26,000.00 (that's a 31% off deal!)..oh and bring a big truck.*
Think I might wanna simplify my life and buy a old car to putt around in...I can dream can't I?  ...just ask'n- bri.

Ok, here's the crew....
1895-98 Sears & Roebuck Napoleon real cherry
1896-98 US, United States cycle No. 8
1897-98 Sears & Roebuck Acme King
1912 ish Century, Chicago Cycle
*1915 ish Sears & Roebuck Chief*
1918-1919 Columbia Military cycle
1916? Mead powered via 1919 Johnson Motor Wheel`complete w/owners manual and ads!
1915 ish Sears & Roebuck Napoleon Motobike w/ battery holding switched tank
1914 ish Shapleigh Special
1920 ish Sears and Roebuck Elgin Motobike w/ battery holding switched tank
1934 Rollfast tall battery holding tank model
1935 Elgin 28" Motobike cherry
1936 early- Elgin Motobike powered via Elgin Cycle Motor w/ ad copies
1939 Roadmaster Motormaster (1.4 hp Evinrude made engine) mostly complete, needs chain guard, correct carburetor(yea right), flywheel cover
1941? Schwinn The New World 3 spd. not bad..
1945-6 Ladies JCH cherry with dealer installed Adult "landing gear" training wheels
1948? Schwinn DX powered by 1948-51 Travis 1.5hp engine
1968 ish MTD HI-lo travel break-down cycle cherry
...also unknown 1930 ish Elgin-like Motobike

...other two think I'll keep... 1890 ish unknown safety, and 1894 ish unknown safety.
Parts: Lots of wood wheels, singletubes, carbide lamps, bells, pedals, hubs, grips, posts, stems, reflectors, tool bags, ephemeria, misc doo-dads/parts, axles, AS seat post clamps etc....


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 24, 2012)

What!  live without clutter never!   im kinda glad i bought and restored the firebird along time ago.  in todays economy it would kill me. the cost, i estamate would be over well over 50k to do it now.


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2012)

Bri,what kind of old car you looking for?


----------



## OldRider (Sep 9, 2012)

vincev said:


> Bri,what kind of old car you looking for?




Forget it Vince.........he doesn't want that rusted out Station Wagon in your backyard.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 9, 2012)

Ill help you chip away at it...

Or i could trade you a Buick Roadmaster Estate wagon... wood in good condition from 1995


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 9, 2012)

Bri, First "say it ain't so" & second "have you taken your temperature today?".  You seem to passionate about these old bikes to get out.  I'm interested to know what kind of "old car" to putt around in as well. - Gary


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2012)

30-32 ford, 46-48 ford, 1960's Sunbeam Alpine Tiger (260c.i./4spd.)


----------



## fatbike (Sep 9, 2012)

He has a bit of bicycle burn out from years of spinning wheels and relentless bike brain, we all have it. Lets say you sold everything today. What a relief, then just like a drug addict, the addiction starts again and your deep in the hobby again. Hard to walk away completely unless you change your lifestyle completely. It would be nice to have a clean slate thou and no bike brain for a while, could you imagine how much would get done in our lives if so. That is a thought.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 9, 2012)

i have the opposite. car burn out.. worked on cars for 32 years and im tired of them for now.. oh man.... good luck on the sunbeam tiger they are super rare. saw one at a barn find once with a 36 chev coupe and he would not sell at all. all original rust and free just sitting there.  no sale.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 10, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ..Just wonder'n....any of you deep pocket types care to buy me out? Over $40k worth of bikes/parts for $32K (a 20% off deal).
> Think I might wanna simplify my life and buy a old car to putt around in...I can dream can't I?  ...just ask'n- bri.





Ahhh! Wish you asked 5 years ago.. I had moola and I bought a RV instead. LoL. Good luck, and can you show off what you have to attract a potiental buyer?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm likely in the dissenting view, but I can't really see myself going that deep into the wallet for bikes. I have a handful of nice old bikes, but nothing terribly valuable. I ride them all, to some extent or another. I hate to say it, but I can't see myself paying for a bike I can't or won't ride. In good weather, I'll ride 4-5 afternoons/evenings per week, a couple hours after work each time. Now cars-I could see going in deeper for a nice old car, or even an old pickup truck.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, here's the crew....
1895-98 Sears & Roebuck Napoleon real cherry
1896-98 US, United States cycle No. 8
1897-98 Sears & Roebuck Acme King
1912 ish Century, Chicago Cycle
*1915 ish Sears & Roebuck Chief*
1918-1919 Columbia Military cycle
_1916? Mead powered via 1919 Johnson Motor Wheel`complete w/owners manual and ads!_
1915 ish Sears & Roebuck Napoleon Motobike w/ battery holding switched tank
1914 ish Shapleigh Special
1920 ish Sears and Roebuck Elgin Motobike w/ battery holding switched tank
1934 Rollfast tall battery holding tank model
1935 Elgin 28" Motobike cherry
_1936 early- Elgin Motobike powered via Elgin Cycle Motor w/ ad copies_
_1939 Roadmaster Motormaster (1.4 hp Evinrude made engine) mostly complete, needs chain guard, correct carburetor(yea right), flywheel cover_
1941? Schwinn The New World 3 spd. not bad..
1945-6 Ladies JCH cherry with dealer installed Adult "landing gear" training wheels
_1948? Schwinn DX powered by 1948-51 Travis 1.5hp engine_
1968 ish MTD HI-lo travel break-down cycle cherry
...also unknown 1930 ish Elgin-like Motobike

...other two think I'll keep... 1890 ish unknown safety, and 1894 ish unknown safety.
Parts: Lots of wood wheels, singletubes, carbide lamps, bells, pedals, hubs, grips, posts, stems, reflectors, tool bags, ephemeria, misc doo-dads/parts, axles, AS seat post clamps etc....


----------



## Iverider (Sep 11, 2012)

*Don't do it!*

Vintage cars are more of a headache than vintage bicycles. They're cool yes! But I find no time to work on my own, where at least with a bicycle, I can go downstairs and piddle.

You could loan half your collection to a bicycle museum and sell your spare parts, if you're looking to simplify. At least that way, you'd still have the bikes, they just wouldn't be taking up space in your place.

If you do go early Ford, get this one!

[video=youtube_share;wNp6G0kEI2Q]http://youtu.be/wNp6G0kEI2Q[/video]


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 11, 2012)

I've seen Brian's lair firsthand, they're some really cool bikes!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> I've seen Brian's lair firsthand, they're some really cool bikes!




Thanks Brian.....


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 11, 2012)

*sorry bri*



bricycle said:


> ..Just wonder'n....any of you deep pocket types care to buy me out? Over $40k worth of bikes/parts for $32K (a 20% off deal).
> Think I might wanna simplify my life and buy a old car to putt around in...I can dream can't I?  ...just ask'n- bri.




I'm afraid we can't LET you go





You know to much!


----------



## tailhole (Sep 11, 2012)

*No!  Get one of these...*

If I had your 32k, I'd be riding in one of these...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EIlVvO4H4I&feature=related


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 12, 2012)

BRIAN .... while you are in a listing state of mind ... what badges do you have that you will part with ??  

i gots to know !!!!!! .......... patric


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> BRIAN .... while you are in a listing state of mind ... what badges do you have that you will part with ??
> 
> i gots to know !!!!!! .......... patric




I don't believe in collecting badges myself, but I have a nos Schwinn Henderson shield style, a 1934 Rollfast and a Shapleigh Wonder cycle, $70, 50 and $60 shipped respectively... add $2.00 if pay via PP or for delivery confirmation.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 12, 2012)

BRIAN ... those are really GREAT prices ... someone could jump at that ... i paid a hundred 
bucks for my first minty Henderson shield ... maybe 15 years ago.  Odd but true ... there is a 
NOS Minty Henderson on E-B right now as Buy It Now $50 ... then there is another with great 
patina ... with a few bids on it ... last i saw it was at $51 ..... great personality in that last one !!!

Thank You, Brian ............  patric


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 9, 2012)

neal184 said:


> online generic viagra best




Are you saying bricycle's collection for sale doesn't get a rise out of you and additional help may be required?
Before purchase, someone might try to ride one of the bicycles and with a 4-hour boner, it might be a problem... just sayin'.
Not to mention, some of the haggling leverage might be lost.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> are you saying bricycle's collection for sale doesn't get a rise out of you and additional help may be required?
> Before purchase, someone might try to ride one of the bicycles and with a 4-hour boner, it might be a problem... Just sayin'.
> Not to mention, some of the haggling leverage might be lost.
> Chris




...lol!!!!!!!!......


----------



## bricycle (Oct 26, 2012)

...new offer....


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll give you a hundred billion dollars......


----------

